# Hello from UK, Kent.



## PigeonsAsPets (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello all!

Let me introduce ourselves  Those from Pij Angels will know me as AviatorRodent, but I can't register as that as I think 'Rodent' is a banned word 

My wife and I have 2 disabled pet pigeons. 1 3(ish)yr old female semi-blind diagnosed with glaucoma, but we think this is a mis-diagnosis. 1 9yr old male pigeon recovering from PMV.

Both are amazing animals and we love them to bits!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome! 

I was going to ask which sanctuary your pigeons came from, to add it to my list of UK wildlife rescuers, then I realised it *must* be the one I declared my favourite because of the pigeon/rats/mouse connection. Am I right? 

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonsAsPets (Jan 25, 2010)

They came from Folly Wildlife Rescue Center in East Sussex. 

No special connection to rats, mice. etc. My nickname has always been Rodent, since I was a kid, and I'm nearly finished with my training for my private pilots license, hence AviatorRodent  but It doesn't work 

What's your favourite sanctuary then  ?

Richard.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> No special connection to rats, mice. etc


Well, there is for me!  From Facebook

Folly Wildlife Rescue 

A few of the 12 baby rats brought to us. Although an unpopular species with many people here at Folly we don't discriminate! (In fact, rats are one of Rev's favourate animals.) These rats were orphaned when a compost heap was dismantled in someones garden. We reared them and released them somewhere safe away from people. 


Cynthia R

I am a rat lover too...and a mouse and pigeon lover. It is so comforting to know that they are all cared for.


----------



## PigeonsAsPets (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, that'll be the missus on facebook


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so glad you became part of pigeon-talk and I am new as well. One time I got a mama white experemental rat from LSU in New Orleans so that she could nurse my mystery mouse (who had only one baby) and they gave me this MAMA and 6 of her babies and she did just fine but I did not know it at the time but she mated with a MR. 
Rat and within a month we had 18 rats--all precious and pinked eyed and Mama still had her tag hole in her ear...We made a hugh coffee table type of cage and would leave them running all over the house in tubes and if people dropped by afraid of rats when they left--they loved them...Eventually we took them to a secluded place on a small river and put down rat food 25 lb bags and freed them and this was for our own survival because the larger they got the more problem we had---but I loved everyone of them -and some of them even slept with us....Welcome c.hert


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Hii... Nice to see you here too 

Best wishes,
Carol... Member American Dove Association


----------

